# Lift for my 550



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

What's the cheapest 2" lift for a 09 550. Looking for one but don't want to spend a lot of money


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think they make a 2". You can run spring spacers and get a little. There's a guy on here that had a set of spacers for $50


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Super Atv and Rubber Down Customs both make 2" lifts for the 850/550 that are decently priced.


----------

